# Hobart/tasmania Bulk Buy



## Rexi (30/6/11)

The THBS in Hobart is ok, but has a fairly limited range of grain (mostly Joe White), is anyone interested in a bulk buy of grains/hops which are not available at the Tassie Home Brew Shop??


----------



## Guysmiley54 (30/6/11)

Rexi said:


> The THBS in Hobart is ok, but has a fairly limited range of grain (mostly Joe White), is anyone interested in a bulk buy of grains/hops which are not available at the Tassie Home Brew Shop??



+1

They are trying though... They just started stocking Maris Otter due to popular demand. What did you have in mind?


----------



## Rexi (30/6/11)

No doubt they are trying and both of the guys (Amanda and Jay) are great, but I think most of the brewers in Tas are kits and bits brewers, so its just not commercial for them to stock a big variety of AG malts. I am thinking:

Golden Promise is the big one that I have been ordering from Craftbrewer but also other malts which they dont stock, e.g some of the Weyermann malts they dont stock

Even on a smaller scale Wyeasts.

My aim is to establish some contacts with some like minder brewers to start with bulk buys and then maybe start up some sort of brewers club like Westgate, Babbs etc.


----------



## jkeske (30/6/11)

Day late $ short

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55921

looks like there is plenty of interest in Tassie for all grain brewing


----------



## Rexi (30/6/11)

Thats great, I visit this site most days and completely missed that. Looks like the issue I raised was one shared by many, I was just a little late on it.

Thanks Jkeske.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (30/6/11)

Rexi said:


> No doubt they are trying and both of the guys (Amanda and Jay) are great, but I think most of the brewers in Tas are kits and bits brewers, so its just not commercial for them to stock a big variety of AG malts. I am thinking:
> 
> Golden Promise is the big one that I have been ordering from Craftbrewer but also other malts which they dont stock, e.g some of the Weyermann malts they dont stock
> 
> ...



Lucky to have a shop as kitted out as this one in tiny old Hobart (even keep yeast and hops refrigerated... even been to the shop in Moonah?) but still I order a lot from CB myself. I haven't ever ordered in base malt as the postage is expensive. I have only just used Maris Otter for the first time only on my last batch (1week ago) because THBS started stocking it. How would you compare Golden Promise? Would love to join in a bulk buy on that one.

Love your work, please count me in on any further developments.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (30/6/11)

jkeske said:


> Day late $ short
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=55921
> 
> looks like there is plenty of interest in Tassie for all grain brewing



Wow!! Can't beleive I missed that one too


----------



## felten (1/7/11)

The bulk buy threads don't show up in the latest threads box, you have to check the bulk buy forum to see whats active :wacko:


----------



## Amber Fluid (2/7/11)

yep or subscribe to it or view new posts


----------



## dug (5/7/11)

whats the moonah shop like these days? haven't been out there for ages.

Dug, who got lucky and checked the bulk buy thread in time


----------



## Guysmiley54 (5/7/11)

dug said:


> whats the moonah shop like these days? haven't been out there for ages.
> 
> Dug, who got lucky and checked the bulk buy thread in time


 Haven't been there in 12 months but it wasn't looking good. Hops (expensive teabags) and yeast out on the shelf unrefridgerated  I bought enough stuff for an extract brew and it cost me a fortune. I remember the guy behind the counter being mystified why I would buy so many hop bags (around 60-70gm!). I explained that the tins I was buying (from him) were unhopped and I was going to add the hops whilst boiling the extract. "Can you do that?" he said to me!!!


----------



## Amber Fluid (6/7/11)

McFeast said:


> Aussie Home Brewer will become your best friend and before you know it, you'll have 25kg sacks of grain sitting in your garage.


Cough cough... guilty as charged. I have my first 80 odd Kg grain coming in this order. I may be converted :wacko: 


With regards to Brew By You in Moonah.....
I was there at the beginning of January and the people were just hopeless. They really didn't know anything and due to Amanda not stocking Centenial in town and I didn't have a need to purchase additional things to justify postage from the above site sponsors, I recently had a quote for 25g Centennial @ $20-$25 (he couldn't tell me exactly because the 'boss' was not in)... I nearly choked and fell off my chair. I am really greatful to Shifter for giving me some in the meantime.

I too noticed yeast sitting on the shelf in the shop and didn't even bother to check for anything else. I have no plans to return there in future unless they change their practices and prices.


----------



## TedAu (6/7/11)

Nothings changed, I rang the moonah shop earlier this week, Enquiring on hops that thbs don't stock. I was quoted $4.95 per 25gms, "got plenty on the peg" same thing from a board sponsor is $6.95 for 80gms..........

When I got back into brewing this year, I bought all my kegging gear online, saved hundreds compared to buying local. but I made a deliberate decision to get fermenting gear and consumables from thbs. The advice is worth the few extra bucks I'd save shopping online or going to the big W thats practically at the end of the street.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (6/7/11)

Seriously, the Moonah shop is a prime example of why we still need to support THBS where it's appropriate. It isn't as extensive as CB, but it is really a blessing for those who live in Hobart. I try not to whine too much when it comes to stuff like this. It is far better to vote with your feet :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rexi (7/7/11)

Completely agree Guy!

I was actually speaking to Amanda the other day, and she told me she thought there was enough people taking brewing more seriously these days that she was considering getting liquid yeasts back. Hope that happens.


----------



## Amber Fluid (7/7/11)

If Amanda doesn't have the yeast you are after, she will try and source it for you.

I have no problems supporting Amanda's shop as they do try their best to assist and will help you if they can. Apart from that, both Jay and Amanda seem pretty good operators. However, I am not going back to the other dead beat place as they have nothing good to provide and if anything what they generally tell you is the wrong information.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (7/7/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> If Amanda doesn't have the yeast you are after, she will try and source it for you.
> 
> I have no problems supporting Amanda's shop as they do try their best to assist and will help you if they can. Apart from that, both Jay and Amanda seem pretty good operators. However, I am not going back to the other dead beat place as they have nothing good to provide and if anything what they generally tell you is the wrong information.



Great people but if it's info you're after Amanda is the one you need to talk to. Jays knowledge is pretty simple, he's a kit and kilo man and not really a fan of hops in any great quanitity. I've actually had some pretty poor advice from him when I was starting out but fortunately for me this forum has given me such a wealth of information it didn't really matter anyway.


----------



## deadly (8/7/11)

Hi I was in there yesterday I've just moved down,Amanda said she could order sacks I wanted when she gets her next delivery,she just needs a heads up to add it to the pallet.Maybe if more of us asked we could get a regular supply? She also said liquid yeast didnt move enough last time,but there was more interest and was rethinking getting some in.


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/7/11)

deadly said:


> Maybe if more of us asked we could get a regular supply?



Her prices for products are not really bad either when all things are considered. Albeit the kits are a bit on the expensive side. Nevertheless, I wonder what price she will do a bulk buy for?
It will probably be a little while before I need to go back but if I remember I will ask her for a price list for a bulk buy.


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/7/11)

:icon_offtopic: 

It would be really good if we could get some more Tasmanians on the map....

You only need to click the link in my sig and add yourself. If you can't be bothered then let me know (via PM) and I will do it for you.


----------



## dago001 (9/7/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> It would be really good if we could get some more Tasmanians on the map....
> 
> You only need to click the link in my sig and add yourself. If you can't be bothered then let me know (via PM) and I will do it for you.


Done


----------



## ianh (10/7/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> It would be really good if we could get some more Tasmanians on the map....
> 
> You only need to click the link in my sig and add yourself. If you can't be bothered then let me know (via PM) and I will do it for you.



Done


----------



## taztiger (20/11/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> Her prices for products are not really bad either when all things are considered. Albeit the kits are a bit on the expensive side. Nevertheless, I wonder what price she will do a bulk buy for?
> It will probably be a little while before I need to go back but if I remember I will ask her for a price list for a bulk buy.




Ouch!!
I was talking to Amanda on the phone the other day making a grain order when i sort of mentioned a bulk buy. I don't think she understood that i meant about about doing a buy from her. She definitely put me in my place. Guess i shouldn't have mentioned i was going to buy some Nottingham and other bits from Craftbrewer(items she doesn't stock anyway). Oh well lesson learnt, keep my mouth shut next time. I did apologise and bought the items i wanted though, bit of a misunderstanding i think! I do think they are great to get on with usually.


----------



## dago001 (20/11/12)

taztiger said:


> Ouch!!
> I was talking to Amanda on the phone the other day making a grain order when i sort of mentioned a bulk buy. I don't think she understood that i meant about about doing a buy from her. She definitely put me in my place. Guess i shouldn't have mentioned i was going to buy some Nottingham and other bits from Craftbrewer(items she doesn't stock anyway). Oh well lesson learnt, keep my mouth shut next time. I did apologise and bought the items i wanted though, bit of a misunderstanding i think! I do think they are great to get on with usually.


I no longer support thbs after the home brew comp fiasco last year. Also, they repack the yeast in 7g packets and state it is enough for a 23 litre batch. I used to buy 2 packs foreach brew, but always thought that the advice was not the best for yeast health.. They didn't seem very interested in all grain brewing. I have since found that bulk buys on this forum generally are significantly cheaper, and the savings I have made have allowed me to purchase from other sources. Not that I really care anymore. I have given up being a cheap skate with this hobby.
Cheers Lagerbomb


----------



## Amber Fluid (20/11/12)

Yeah I find Amanda to be easily offended if you mention about getting items elsewhere and to be honest here, I have not been going there for sometime now due to the fact of this and also that the results of the last Home Brew Comp held, this time last year, was never released. I find this appauling as feedback to the participants would have been great not to mention judges had 3 bottles of free piss to drink from every one who entered!

I get everything from Bulk Buys or from Craftbrewer now. Amanda's loss I guess and Ross' gain. I'd honestly hate to count the thousands I have spent now, but I can't fault Ross even with some dumbarse questions I ask, he is always happy to oblidge and does not fret if you do happen to go elsewhere for something. I don't mind paying a little for freight to get it here when you get that quality of service which he provides. 

Edit: yep, Lagerbomb beat me to it. I think there were a lot of people put off by that comp last year and i do not blame them.


----------



## TasChris (20/11/12)

LagerBomb said:


> I no longer support thbs after the home brew comp fiasco last year. Also, they repack the yeast in 7g packets and state it is enough for a 23 litre batch. I used to buy 2 packs foreach brew, but always thought that the advice was not the best for yeast health.. They didn't seem very interested in all grain brewing. I have since found that bulk buys on this forum generally are significantly cheaper, and the savings I have made have allowed me to purchase from other sources. Not that I really care anymore. I have given up being a cheap skate with this hobby.
> Cheers Lagerbomb


I agree. 
Its disappointing as I prefer to support local or within state where I can but its just not an option in this case.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## taztiger (20/11/12)

Will definitely be in the next bulk buy. Pity i just missed the last one and people seemed to have stocked up pretty well. Oh well looks like Ross will be getting some more business and i might have to load the the wife's suitcase up from Grain and Grape on her next shopping trip to Melbourne.

cheers
Taz


----------



## manticle (18/4/15)

Ressurection - how's the hobart/tas all grain market these days? Still need to order from mainland or has an hbs picked up the slack?


----------



## louistoo (18/4/15)

I'm happy with the hobart brew store. They have helped me through a quick progression from kit to extract to AG with some good advice and all the fresh ingredients I believe I needed. Now BIAB and couldn't be happier Still a novice but learning all the time. yay ahb and thanks to hobart brew shop.


----------



## jlm (18/4/15)

When I moved down, we did the container thing and got that transported. I put half a dozen sacks of my favourite base malts in there.....If you've got the coin to do it, I'd recommend doing the same to keep yourself in stock. While the shops have picked their game up quite a bit, its not the same as having G+G (or in my case, Craftbrewer) on your doorstep with the range they have. Hopefully you'll get used to the weather, the humidity and long summers can get to you after a while, but it is pretty nice all up.


----------

